# Food Safety News Sun 1/19/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 19, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 1/19/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Experts assess potential of whole genome sequencing in food safety*
By News Desk on Jan 19, 2020 12:03 am Whole genome sequencing offers new possibilities for foodborne outbreak detection and investigation, source attribution and hazard identiﬁcation, according to an EFSA panel. The scientific opinion by the panel on Biological Hazards covers use of whole genome sequencing (WGS) and metagenomics for outbreak investigation, source attribution and risk assessment of foodborne pathogens. Cost/beneﬁt analyses and technical...  Continue Reading


----------

